# Any good Lymphoma doctors in Dubai?



## Timeport (Apr 2, 2016)

Hi everyone

My wife recently did an ultrasound scan and the specialist's report said she could have lymphadenopathy, "likely benign". We will follow up with blood tests and other scans, but I am assuming we have a serious case here that we have deal with, especially she had previous history with thyroid cancer.

My first key question to the forum is: do you know of any good specialists in Dubai that we can refer her to? Please recommend based on personal experience or credible source. 

My current dilemma is if we fight this nasty enemy here in Dubai or go back to the UK for that. Is that needed? Or at least do it partially in UK where we can return just to meet a specialist for reviews? Do people have any views or experiences in that regard? We just moved to Dubai and I would like to emphasis our stay here, but I my wife's health is my priority, so I need to make sure she gets the best medical care possible.

Please feel free to contact me in private if you feel you want to share your relevant story, or if you want to ask me further questions.

Regards


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

If you go back to the UK and have been here as a Resident you'll probably find you are refused treatment on the NHS for some time...... six months rings a bell.

You can't be 'non-resident for tax purposes' and call on paid for by taxes, public services like the NHS when you go back.


----------



## ThunderCat (Oct 28, 2015)

How did you diagnose your wife with Lymphoma ?

Lymphadenopathy is lymph node enlargement. It happens due to numerous reasons not necessarily lymphoma.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

twowheelsgood said:


> If you go back to the UK and have been here as a Resident you'll probably find you are refused treatment on the NHS for some time...... six months rings a bell.
> 
> You can't be 'non-resident for tax purposes' and call on paid for by taxes, public services like the NHS when you go back.


This is a bit over alarmist.
The moment a British expat goes back to the UK and declares themselves to be "resident" again - they are entitled to full free NHS services.
Fortunately - this is not linked to the HMRC Staturory Residency Test (for tax purposes)


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

I think you will find that is incorrect Steve. 

People returning to the UK do not have the right to Free NHS treatment 

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/hea...de-Europe-must-pay-for-NHS-hospital-care.html


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

twowheelsgood said:


> I think you will find that is incorrect Steve.
> 
> People returning to the UK do not have the right to Free NHS treatment
> 
> ...


I think you forgot to read this paragraph towards the end of the article:-

Some people are exempt from the charges – this includes diplomats, members of the Armed Forces and war pensioners. Former UK residents who return there to settle will be eligible for free NHS care immediately, according to the spokesman.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> I think you forgot to read this paragraph towards the end of the article:-
> 
> 
> 
> Some people are exempt from the charges – this includes diplomats, members of the Armed Forces and war pensioners. Former UK residents who return there to settle will be eligible for free NHS care immediately, according to the spokesman.



Fair enough however I had interpreted the OP meaning they would go for treatment - not to return fully to the UK and no longer be an ex-pat. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

twowheelsgood said:


> Fair enough however I had interpreted the OP meaning they would go for treatment - not to return fully to the UK and no longer be an ex-pat.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This legislation was not really aimed at expats - like 99% of the Brits working in Dubai.
It was aimed at people that have fully emigrated to a non-Eu country either to retire or fully relocate, work and purchase property - fully severing UK ties and with no intention to return.
If an expat needs to go for serious medical treatment in the UK - they are going to need to become "resident" for the duration of the treatment.
Most expats still have a UK base or relatives, where they can live during this residency period.


----------



## Balla Boy (Jan 3, 2015)

Timeport said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> My wife recently did an ultrasound scan and the specialist's report said she could have lymphadenopathy, "likely benign". We will follow up with blood tests and other scans, but I am assuming we have a serious case here that we have deal with, especially she had previous history with thyroid cancer.
> 
> ...


The only 2 Hospitals in Dubai that you should be considering are American Hospital and Mediclinic City Hospital. 

But my advice would be that if you receive a diagnosis of a serious condition, look at getting back to the UK asap. 

It's not that Dubai hospitals are bad, per se. It's entirely to do with the demographics of the country and the healthcare model. 

Firstly, there aren't that many people here. So there aren't that many people with serious illnesses here, relatively speaking. So there's not enough case load for specialists to stay specialist. 

Beyond that, the private hospitals are generally planned around operating high yield services - derma, plastics, elective surgery, paediatrics etc. Complex oncology isn't within the capability of most. 

City would be my first port of call. The Chief Medical Officer there is a good guy, and i think if you went direct to him and asked for a candid view of their capability in this area he'd give it to you. They have been looking at building some Centres of Excellence, and their recent acquisition of Al Noor means that they now have the sort of UAE wide referral network that may actually allow them to support highly specialist services. I don't know how far down the road they are on that development though. 

Permanent relocation may not be needed. One friend of mine was having quite complex treatment that was being run and managed from the UK in terms of structuring the treatment, but only few back to the UK occasionally. Drug administration etc was done at City, who were plugged into the Consultant in the UK. 

Happy to answer any more questions. Most of my insight comes from working with healthcare boards and regulators over the last 15 years or so - UK, Europe, US and Middle East - as a headhunter.


----------



## Balla Boy (Jan 3, 2015)

Good luck, btw. Sounds like a scary time.


----------



## Timeport (Apr 2, 2016)

Balla Boy said:


> The only 2 Hospitals in Dubai that you should be considering are American Hospital and Mediclinic City Hospital.
> 
> But my advice would be that if you receive a diagnosis of a serious condition, look at getting back to the UK asap.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for your reply and your attempt to answer my question(s). Is it possible to get the contact number of the person or anyone else relevant? At this stage, I would be looking for some specialist to look at the scan, blood results and advise a further step. I will send a direct message if you wish to follow up.


----------



## Balla Boy (Jan 3, 2015)

PM sent.


----------

